# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  DV ( Dealer Visit ) ke Bandung akhir tahun 2011.

## abiserpong

Jumat pagi 23 Desember 2011,
Team @ 9 menyempatkan diri/ ada juga yang belain madol kerja untuk berkunjung ke dealer Bandung sebelum libur panjang akhir tahun.
Kunjungan kali ini dalam rangka persiapan suatu kegiatan Koi's yang akan dilaksanakan diawal tahun depan ...... dan yang tak kalah pentingnya adalah cuci mata untuk melihat ikan fresh dari jepang yang masuk malam hari sebelumnya.  :Becky: 

Berikut oleh - oleh fotonya ........  :Yo: 

Keramaian di kolam Tosai belakang, dipilih - dipilih ........ 




Depan, kolam nisai ....... 











Sudahh ........ serok aja dulu, soal harga belakangan .......




Sebagian Hasil pilih - pilih .......... 


Sekalian Mampir ke Fasilitas green house di lokasi lain ........ 




Aka Matsuba over 100 cm, lagi parkir menikmati air fresh shower ...... 




Hhhmmmm Pandora ...... 




Ayo Pulang euy........ sudah malam nih.

----------


## Jusri

Woooow, dari pagi sampai malam, muantaaabbb....  :Thumb:

----------


## tosailover

Mantab, Om.

----------


## mobyj

mantep-mantep ikannya.....

----------


## benny

Ini benar2 gejala "keracunan" koi..., om...sampe ada yg madol kerja.... :Peep: 
Btw, sepertinya puas juga tuh cuci mata-nya...dari pagi ..sampe malem...

----------


## sbw

Saya lagi di serang kemarin om abi,... Kayannya big project nih 2012 sama skc....  :Thumb:

----------


## Glenardo

Tes

----------


## Glenardo

Kunjungan ke Samurai Koi Green House Cihanjuang serasa seperti berkunjung ke Kokugyo Green House


Memilih Asagi, hati hati , akan muncul Asagi F1 Sakai nih gak lama lagi...He4x..





Apakah di kolam ini yang akan jadi big project collaboration Kois dan Samurai Koi



Keakraban serta hubungan mutualisme yang sudah lama terjalin kembali dipertemukan



Hujan hujan, makan Indomie di Kokugyo Green House




Cheers...

----------


## abiserpong

> Woooow, dari pagi sampai malam, muantaaabbb....


Ya om waktu jadi berjalan sangat cepat bila ketemuan dengan sesama hobby ...... apalagi berada di tempat yang tepat.  ::  



> Mantab, Om.


Lain waktu ......... Silahkan bergabung om, Glen juga sudah menunggu di sana kemarin. Salam. 



> mantep-mantep ikannya.....


Lihat aslinya lebih mantap - mantap om ........  :Becky: 



> Ini benar2 gejala "keracunan" koi..., om...sampe ada yg madol kerja....
> Btw, sepertinya puas juga tuh cuci mata-nya...dari pagi ..sampe malem...


Sudah keracunan parah om ........ sudah susah untuk disembuhkan.  :Crazy: 



> Saya lagi di serang kemarin om abi,... Kayannya big project nih 2012 sama skc....


Oh pantesan ........ Mudah - mudahan demikian om soni.

----------


## grinkz01

> Sekalian Mampir ke Fasilitas green house di lokasi lain ........


Mantep2 kohaku-nya, apa ini ya secret projectnya Koi'S : Koishi Award?  :Whistle:

----------


## grinkz01

> Sekalian Mampir ke Fasilitas green house di lokasi lain ........


Mantep2 kohaku-nya, apa ini ya secret projectnya Koi'S : Koishi Award?  :Whistle:

----------


## tosailover

> Lain waktu ......... Silahkan bergabung om, Glen juga sudah menunggu di sana kemarin. Salam. 
> 
> .


Baik, Om. Terima kasih  ::

----------


## PutNus

*Assyyiikkk, dan Abah  gak disinggahi Yaaaa*

----------


## santrimogol

> *Assyyiikkk, dan Abah  gak disinggahi Yaaaa*


he.he bisa kuwalat tuch

----------


## showa

wah.................., mana berani nga berkunjung ke rumah orang tua kita yg satu ini.

gimana Abah kabarnya sehat sehat saja ya semoga.
sudah lama juga tdk di undang main ke sana nih.............?


wah sepertinya kalo liat burayak burayak disana akan membuat lelah dan jauhnya menjadi racun yg lebih mantab tuh.

gimana dgn kabar burayak nya nih Abah............?

----------


## darren febriano

kl DV ke abah ikutttt

----------


## Glenardo

> kl DV ke abah ikutttt



Ini bukan DV dealer Visit yang tepat Breeder Visit

----------


## Glenardo

Ini ada apa yah? Pak Presiden Kois dan Pak Presiden ZNA Bandung toast di sore hari ditengah cuaca Jakarta yang di huyur hujan...He4x..

----------

